# Good pump sprayer / hand sprayer?



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

So the hand pump sprayer I bought started p155ing out liquid from the base and any hand trigger pump spray bottles I've used in the past take ages to spray a fine mist onto the panel if they haven't been sprayed in a few mins i.e they take a while to build pressure. 

Any recommendations for either types?

Many thanks.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gussy said:


> So the hand pump sprayer I bought started p155ing out liquid from the base and any hand trigger pump spray bottles I've used in the past take ages to spray a fine mist onto the panel if they haven't been sprayed in a few mins i.e they take a while to build pressure.
> 
> Any recommendations for either types?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hozelock pal, a dream to use and no deterioration after 2 yrs usage.

£20ish but well worth the outlay. The lance is great for under sills/arches and for reaching across the roof etc...


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I'd recommend Hozelock also

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Another recommendation for Hozelock here too.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I was considering the Solo myself but went for Hozelock in the end as it was cheaper. Previous to this I've been through about 3 "cheap" sprayers that either didn't last or didn't work at all from the off.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

If you get Hozelock make sure you get the 'Plus' version, the 5 litre model is about £30ish but far superior to the standard model. I have a 5 litre Wilkinson sprayer that cost me all of 7 quid and is still going strong after 2 years use, although I do only use it for water on jobs like engine bays and door shuts where rinsing with a hose or pw would be impractical or too messy. 

I use a cheapo 2L spray for tfr but as I only use it over the dirty winter months I'll probably just replace it next year even though it is washed out after every use and appears to be doing fine. I've also just bought a pair of 1.5L sprayers from B & Q for £12, so I could have a red one for acid based wheel cleaner and a green one for the normal stuff. Not expecting the seals to last for too long with the stronger chems so will just see how they get on.


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Mcpx said:


> If you get Hozelock make sure you get the 'Plus' version, the 5 litre model is about £30ish but far superior to the standard model. I have a 5 litre Wilkinson sprayer that cost me all of 7 quid and is still going strong after 2 years use, although I do only use it for water on jobs like engine bays and door shuts where rinsing with a hose or pw would be impractical or too messy.
> 
> I use a cheapo 2L spray for tfr but as I only use it over the dirty winter months I'll probably just replace it next year even though it is washed out after every use and appears to be doing fine. I've also just bought a pair of 1.5L sprayers from B & Q for £12, so I could have a red one for acid based wheel cleaner and a green one for the normal stuff. Not expecting the seals to last for too long with the stronger chems so will just see how they get on.


In what ways is the plus model "far superior to the standard"?

I've got the 5L standard and it does all that I need it to do, I certainly don't think the extras on the plus model are worth the extra £10.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Hozelock Plus models are identical to the standard ones in operation, but feature the base / foot plate to assist stability when pumping, and also have the measuring container / side filling hole so that you can add (weedkiller!) without having to remove the main pump. 

Other than that, they are identical to the standard models. 

The relevant advantage of Hozelock brand for car detailing, is the "last drop" feature which features the domed base and central pick-up pipe, thus ensuring that it uses the very last drip of mixture before running dry. This also makes it much, much easier to clean them out with clean water after use. 

Also, as well as being of strong construction, you can easily buy spare parts and annual service kits of o-rings and washers for any Hozelock model, if it develops problems. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> The Hozelock Plus models are identical to the standard ones in operation, but feature the base / foot plate to assist stability when pumping, and also have the measuring container / side filling hole so that you can add (weedkiller!) without having to remove the main pump.
> 
> Other than that, they are identical to the standard models.
> The relevant advantage of Hozelock brand for car detailing, is the "last drop" feature which features the domed base and central pick-up pipe, thus ensuring that it uses the very last drip of mixture before running dry. This also makes it much, much easier to clean them out with clean water after use.


Someone stated that the standard model does not have last drop technology and the Hozelock home page does appear to back this up.

Are you sure you are correct by saying it covers the range (brand)?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a few cheap ones ones until I paid a few extra quid and bought a hozelock last drop, it doesn't get used much now due to the foam lance taking over but it's a good bit of kit.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Someone stated that the standard model does not have last drop technology and the Hozelock home page does appear to back this up.
> 
> Are you sure you are correct by saying it covers the range (brand)?


Yeah, pretty sure. You can see where the hose enters at the base of the sprayer, even on the standard models, They are certainly advertised as "last drop".


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Yeah, pretty sure. You can see where the hose enters at the base of the sprayer, even on the standard models, They are certainly advertised as "last drop".


I'll second what Gleemspray say's as I have the std 5ltr (3ltr max fill) one and that has definitely has the 'last drop' technology.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> Yeah, pretty sure. You can see where the hose enters at the base of the sprayer, even on the standard models, They are certainly advertised as "last drop".


I had a look, don't think they do. The plus will allow the base to curve fully, no feet as such.  At least it looks that way.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

shine247 said:


> I had a look, don't think they do. The plus will allow the base to curve fully, no feet as such.  At least it looks that way.


It might not look like it but I can assure you it definitely leaves zero liquid in the base of it when you use all of the product.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> It might not look like it but I can assure you it definitely leaves zero liquid in the base of it when you use all of the product.


Ok, great to be sure. I was going by post 38 here and what I saw on the Hozelock pages. Thanks for confirming it.

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=388382&page=4


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

shine247 said:


> Ok, great to be sure. I was going by post 38 here and what I saw on the Hozelock pages. Thanks for confirming it.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=388382&page=4


I think you may be right shine247 as I've had a quick look at mine in the garage and it seems as though the 'other' feet have less of a dip in them compared to the foot where the pick up hose comes in.

I'll stand corrected if this is not last drop but it's design means you'd do well to be left with any product in there. It's as good as last drop if it isn't.

I've only had it empty once as the remainder of it's usage, I never use all of the product in there.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> I think you may be right shine247 as I've had a quick look at mine in the garage and it seems as though the 'other' feet have less of a dip in them compared to the foot where the pick up hose comes in.
> 
> I'll stand corrected if this is not last drop but it's design means you'd do well to be left with any product in there. It's as good as last drop if it isn't.
> 
> I've only had it empty once as the remainder of it's usage, I never use all of the product in there.


No problem at all, I can see it does look a bit ambiguous on that picture and the site is not that clear either so it was best if someone with one states situation, just to avoid disappointments. It is only a pump sprayer after all. And thank you for double checking.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I really like the last drop tech, because when i have used up the pre-wash, i can quickly half fill with water - give it a shake up and pump up - then stick the nozzle into the drain and lock the trigger on while i go do other stuff.

Couple of mins later you hear the air blowing out and you know its both empty and washed-through clean, ready to put away again.

Sorted :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> I'll second what Gleemspray say's as I have the std 5ltr (3ltr max fill) one and that has definitely has the 'last drop' technology.


I have one too and it doesn't have the "last drop" tech that the plus model does but having said that there's pretty much nothing left over when emptied regardless. The only advantage, if you can call it that, with the plus model is that the trigger on the sprayer can be locked on, whereas this is missing on the standard. No biggie though imho.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Advantages of 'Plus' model 4705 over standard 4505

Longer hose 2m v 1.5 
Unbreakable fibre glass lance with flow control lock
Separate dosing cap with last use indicator 
Wider footing for stability incorporating on board storage for lance
3 year v 1 year guarantee 
3 in 1 rucksack style harness for portability

The Plus 4705 is around £30 while the Standard 4505 is £20. 

Is the extra cost worth it? Depends what you use them for and how often, I only use smaller pump sprayers for chemicals because I don't use that much of them. A 2 litre solution of TFR for example, does one car and then gets purged and cleaned out. My 5 litre sprayer is only used for water but if it had anything stronger going through it regularly then I doubt the seals would last. If you are going to use and store chemical solutions in them then Hozelock also do a heavy duty range with Viton seals, but again, it's a case of justifying the extra cost.


----------



## micgos (Feb 5, 2017)

Anybody tried one of these?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IK12-Indu...972402?hash=item43f566ee32:g:iQIAAOSwA4dWMkLj
Quite expensive but they use Viton seals so should last even with TFR's and such.


----------



## sceptic (Nov 21, 2015)

I have got the 1 litre iK and it is excellent.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

My 5ltr std Hozelock sprayer has nothing but TFR run thru it, never gets cleaned thru with water and sits with TFR solution in it if I don't use it all on my prewash.

2yrs now using it like this with TFR and no leaks, problems or lance issues. Best £20 I've spent on a sprayer whereas the worst £20 spent was on a Venus Foaming Sprayer, constantly having to pressurise it, used once and immediately sold.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

In an attempt to clear up the ambiguity about the last drop technology issue I have checked the base of the plus model today which shows the location if the output hose. This is how _every_ last drop is removed.
I appreciate the standard model does not leave much according to comments but this is quite definite and clarifies how they do it.


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

I ended up getting the Hozelock. Very impressed with it. Cheers.


----------

